# Delete Missingno. In Pokemon Red/Blue?



## Coolperez8 (Apr 1, 2013)

A few years ago. This guy told me that if you delete Missingno.'s Data In Pokemon Red & Blue, all sorts of glitchy stuff happen. How can I achive This?


----------



## Quickguy (Jun 15, 2013)

Wrong section...


----------



## andibad (Jun 15, 2013)

fact?, i think he was fool you. missingNo is glitch. so if you want fix that, rewrite the code then.


----------



## Foxi4 (Jun 15, 2013)

He means releasing a MissingNo that you caught, and yes, all sorts of glitchy stuff happens when you do that. I did it on a retail cartridge and all hell broke loose.

All you gotta do is catch a MissingNo using the Fly glitch, put it in the PC and then release it like any normal Pokemon. To be perfectly honest, you'll notice glitches even before you release it - flipped sprites, wrong sprites being displayed, funky Pokemon cries instead of the normal ones - crazy stuff. I'm not sure whether releasing MissingNo will make these even worse or not, but I do know that the only way to _"fix"_ the game is deleting your save file and starting over.


----------



## Coolperez8 (Jun 17, 2013)

andibad said:


> fact?, i think he was fool you. missingNo is glitch. so if you want fix that, rewrite the code then.


I

I heard he was an error handler


----------



## Xarsah16 (Jun 18, 2013)

Coolperez8 said:


> I
> 
> I heard he was an error handler


 
Lol - this is actually my area of expertise!

Clearly, as the name MissingNo. suggests, MissingNo. is what appears when the Pokemon game tries to load a pokemon that wasn't programmed to exist. It's literally the game trying to force a Pokemon template where one doesn't belong anymore. So yes, it is a kind of error handler - but an unintentional one at that. There were originally to be 190 pokemon, however this was reduced to the original 151 we have today. 190 slots were programmed into the game for the 190 pokemon, and so the unused 39 slots carry Missingno. within them. 

When the above poster said to rewrite the code, he/she was right - because you would have to actually create 39 new monsters from the ground up - sprite, stat distribution, moves it learns, evolutions, etc. and write them into those slots. It would also require some editing by altering the algorithms used by each location to fit these new monsters into the wild so they can be caught.

Starting a new game over a corrupted save file will overwrite corruption (as Foxi4 mentioned), and most likely result in glitch-free gameplay as you are running with a new save file, but sometimes the game can become permanently corrupted through messing around too much with Missingno. and there is still unseen damage done to the cartridge.

Erasing the Hall of Fame can help make games glitch less- because most of the corruption is saved to the Hall of Fame. However, Even if you don't physically save after seeing Missingno, and you just reset your game, the damage is already done because at the start of the encounter, when the game is black, it is writing to the save file. I myself have tested and confirmed this. Clearing the Hall of Fame can be done by this Gameshark code - 0100A2D5 or for those who would rather just go in the memory, change address D5A2 to 00.

In order to encounter Missingno. (or his brothers M'block and .4 as well as many others) It's pretty straight forward - Fly to Viridian City. Talk to the man who blocked your path in the beginning of the game because he was grouchy and didnt have his coffee. Watch his demonstration on catching a Weedle. Fly to Cinnabar Island. Surf up and down on the shore on the right side of Cinnabar Gym (dark strip of land) and keep going up and down it until you get a Pokemon. DO NOT enter the water - if you do, and you encounter Tentacool or Tentacruel, you messed up the glitch.


----------



## Kouen Hasuki (Jun 18, 2013)

Actually it's programmed into 256 not 190 as they couldn't fit 151 Pokemon into the previous data size of 128 hence they jumped ahead to 256.

I have yet to come across a cart that could not be fixed after encountering the error handler Pokemon MissingNo. Aside from the hall of fame being corrupt most times from my experience releasing and viewing a pokedex entry of any known Pokemon was enough to solve any and all problems with sprites and cry's

Why it occurs though is just some sloppy coding when your name is shifted into wild Pokemon data then surfing the edge of the island which was mistakenly designated as land tiles for the town map. To fix the issue I would think editing the cinebar island map's right edge to not allow Pokemon would sort one of the manor 2 ways to get to m' / MissingNo. The other relating to the fly trainer battle glitch would be harder though and would need much more work in the engine to not allow the player to walk and enter the menu


----------



## BlackWizzard17 (Jun 18, 2013)

All hell broke loose when i caught MissingNo. oh jeez all those people walking through walls and buildings, "You Dont Belong There"


----------



## Rydian (Jun 18, 2013)

Seafoam islands also has tiles on the right-side that do it.


----------



## Xarsah16 (Jun 18, 2013)

Kouen Hasuki said:


> Actually it's programmed into 256 not 190 as they couldn't fit 151 Pokemon into the previous data size of 128 hence they jumped ahead to 256.


 
You're right about that, but technically, there's Missingno in only 39 of the blocks that weren't programmed with pokemon (because they were erased from the final cut), which is what I was referring to. The other 66 spots (making 256) are indeed just other glitches, like .4 for example as I mentioned earlier. These guys differ from Missingno., and they are just as harmful, if not more. 

I was only talking about Missingno. before. Our supposed "pokegods"? They are just glitches past the #150 - with the exception of Mew. Some Missingno., others are its brethren. 

So basically, if there was too many numbers (or TLDR; )

39 slots belong to Missingno.
66 slots belong to other glitches
and 151 belong to the pokemon we know and love. 
Pokegods are anything above 150.


----------



## Kouen Hasuki (Jun 18, 2013)

Xarsah16 said:


> You're right about that, but technically, there's Missingno in only 39 of the blocks that weren't programmed with pokemon (because they were erased from the final cut), which is what I was referring to. The other 66 spots (making 256) are indeed just other glitches, like .4 for example as I mentioned earlier. These guys differ from Missingno., and they are just as harmful, if not more.
> 
> I was only talking about Missingno. before. Our supposed "pokegods"? They are just glitches past the #150 - with the exception of Mew. Some Missingno., others are its brethren.
> 
> ...



Aye I can agree with that, even after all these years MissingNo. M' and the other glitches still fascinate us lol


----------



## ken28 (Jun 18, 2013)

Xarsah16 said:


> Lol - this is actually my area of expertise!
> 
> Clearly, as the name MissingNo. suggests, MissingNo. is what appears when the Pokemon game tries to load a pokemon that wasn't programmed to exist. It's literally the game trying to force a Pokemon template where one doesn't belong anymore. So yes, it is a kind of error handler - but an unintentional one at that. There were originally to be 190 pokemon, however this was reduced to the original 151 we have today. 190 slots were programmed into the game for the 190 pokemon, and so the unused 39 slots carry Missingno. within them.


even with 190 pokemon they would have problems, the main problem was that the smallest safeable size are 8,16,32,64, 128 and since this wasnt enought they had to go to the next higer size wich was 256.
At this point they had two option include 256 pokemon or use 151 and close the other 104 slots with grapage, the only thing they messed up seemingly is that the game can accses some of the data


----------



## Chary (Jun 18, 2013)

Feed it a rare candy.


----------



## Xarsah16 (Jun 18, 2013)

ken28 said:


> even with 190 pokemon they would have problems, the main problem was that the smallest safeable size are 8,16,32,64, 128 and since this wasnt enought they had to go to the next higer size wich was 256.
> At this point they had two option include 256 pokemon or use 151 and close the other 104 slots with grapage, the only thing they messed up seemingly is that the game can accses some of the data


 
Programming was tricky in both the 80's and 90's, and what you just said was obvious to the creators at that time. There's no question they would have known. I've seen it with my own eyes, as I like to mess around with the game's coding for fun on my emulator. (I would never, ever, do it on my retail copy. I own a GB gameshark, and I know how codes are made, but it was my first game ever, lol.) We can do so many things far easier today than we could back then. This is all a result of mechanical limitation - trying to be resourceful and using the resources they can to achieve the best results, while being limited by the present technology of the time. 

It's well known that Pokemon Red and Blue are the glitchiest games of the series, and some of the glitchiest (retail) games of all time - (aside from the berry glitch in R/S/C which is relatively minor.) However, I think the one thing that people forget to take into account, is that all of the glitches in the game require a bit of knowhow in order to activate. Anyone who is just leisurely playing the game will not think "Oh! Shit. This trainer just saw me. I should Fly away from this trainer before he battles me." They're either going to think "Aw, dammit, another battle" or "I'll toast him with my Charizard." If you don't do the Fly glitch (perhaps for activating the Mew Glitch) exactly right, you will end up in a battle, just like those who are just simply battling trainers because it is a part of the game.

When you do the Missingno. glitch that I mentioned above - think about it. Someone had to go into the games coding and figure out that there were no specific pokemon programmed into the strip of shore to the right of Cinnabar. If a person is surfing on the routes surrounding the island, the pokemon on that strip would normally be Tentacool and Tentacruel, because it's the last area with wild pokemon you've battled them in. No one would have known. I'm actually thinking who ever discovered the glitch- it must have been a real lucky accident. However, when you throw Old Man into the mix - that's intentional. Who's going to go talking to him ON PURPOSE? He's just some random NPC, and we know how to catch pokemon already!! If we want to activate the glitch, that's why. It's the only reason we talk to him post early-game Viridian City - and that's to change the trainer data being stored in the memory banks.

Have you ever heard of the Phantom Man who appears at the Guardhouse inside Cycling Road? Or the one who appears on the roof of the Cinnabar Gym? This is the stuff a casual player would notice. Gamebreaking? No. Pretty cool though. 

When the tiniest bit isn't coded properly, we get glitches like that. Humans make mistakes all the time. Sometimes we don't all have the time to catch them. All in all, though, aside from Phantom Man, gameplay is pretty glitch free. They tested it well, and I'm sure as the gaming developers had so many other things to worry about, they didn't think of every single possibility. Which is to be expected. 

For more detail on the Missingno glitch - I really love how YuriofWind explained it. 
To elaborate where Yuri didn't know about Missingno's evolution - it's because Rhydon and Kanghaskan were the first two pokemon to be created, and hence the first two to be programmed into the game. As far as Ditto - I'm not sure why just yet, but I do know that when you try to catch 'M block, you will be able to catch him twice in one battle - The first ball - you have the glitch. The second, you have a Ditto in it. Must be something relating to it.

Also some background on the game:


----------



## Nah3DS (Jul 1, 2013)

1st gen is amazing.... it's been almost 20 years, and people are still discovering new things


----------



## Xarsah16 (Jul 1, 2013)

NahuelDS said:


> *image snip*
> 1st gen is amazing.... it's been almost 20 years, and people are still discovering new things


 

Totally! It's so easy to go in and hex edit things, and because we have pretty much cracked the whole programming of the game, it's so easy for us to find that stuff now.

Smogon is currently down, but they had a list of differences between the RB battle system compared to today's newer battle system, and you can see Google's cache'd version here - http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:http://www.smogon.com/rb/articles/differences

Saw the image you attached floating around on facebook - it really blows my mind! 

There's also this - quite a large portion of the game's coding was figured out and identified - and using the programming I was able to change my Raichu into a Lapras. It was pretty cool!
http://www.ocf.berkeley.edu/~jdonald/pokemon/PKCodes.pdf


----------



## The Catboy (Jul 2, 2013)

Foxi4 said:


> but I do know that the only way to _"fix"_ the game is deleting your save file and starting over.


 
WRONG!! NINTENDO ACTUALLY LIED!
To fix it all you need to do is look at a Pokemon in the PokeDex and that will fix the glitches.

A few videos on missingno.


----------



## Foxi4 (Jul 2, 2013)

The Catboy said:


> WRONG!! NINTENDO ACTUALLY LIED!
> To fix it all you need to do is look at a Pokemon in the PokeDex and that will fix the glitches.


 
There must be a few flavours of the glitch then, because I performed it on my original Red cartridge and no amount of _"looking at Pokemon in the Pokedex"_ or any other _"remedies"_ cured the screwy graphics.  I just started over.


----------



## The Catboy (Jul 2, 2013)

Foxi4 said:


> There must be a few flavours of the glitch then, because I performed it on my original Red cartridge and no amount of _"looking at Pokemon in the Pokedex"_ or any other _"remedies"_ cured the screwy graphics.  I just started over.


 
Missingno. doesn't break your game, it does cause some problems, but doesn't actually break anything. The graphical glitches are fixable through the method I just mentioned.
It also doesn't corrupt your save file, Nintendo also lied about that as well oddly enough. I guess they were trying to scare people away from exploiting the glitches.
There are a few game breaking glitch pokemon, but most can only be caught using a cheating device. The only one that can cause game freezes is 'M, which does cause game freezes if you try to remove it from your box. If you don't don't have it in a box and have it in your party it wouldn't freeze the game.


----------



## Foxi4 (Jul 2, 2013)

The Catboy said:


> Missingno. doesn't break your game, it does cause some problems, but doesn't actually break anything. The graphical glitches are fixable through the method I just mentioned.
> It also doesn't corrupt your save file, Nintendo also lied about that as well oddly enough. I guess they were trying to scare people away from exploiting the glitches.
> There are a few game breaking glitch pokemon, but most can only be caught using a cheating device. The only one that can cause game freezes is 'M, which does cause game freezes if you try to remove it from your box. If you don't don't have it in a box and have it in your party it wouldn't freeze the game.


 
I used the fly glitch and had it in my party - upon checking the Pokedex entries, all the graphics remained screwy, they also stayed the same after I attempted deleting the monster so I just deleted the save file... 

...that is, if my memory serves me well - that was years ago.


----------



## The Catboy (Jul 2, 2013)

Foxi4 said:


> I used the fly glitch and had it in my party - upon checking the Pokedex entries, all the graphics remained screwy, they also stayed the same after I attempted deleting the monster so I just deleted the save file...
> 
> ...that is, if my memory serves me well - that was years ago.


 
You most likely ran into 'M which is actually game breaking like I said. I've had and used Missingno. for year with Red/Blue and have had no problems with them that weren't fixed by that trick. Sadly my internal batteries died a few months ago so I can't test them again until I replace the batteries.


----------



## Rydian (Jul 2, 2013)

There's multiple missingno. and they cause different issues.


----------



## Xarsah16 (Jul 2, 2013)

Rydian said:


> There's multiple missingno. and they cause different issues.


As I alluded to in my first posts, Rydian is partly right, but not all of them are Missingno.

They are LIKE Missingno., and are all quite similar, but each of the glitches are indeed different. Missingno. is one type, while 'M is another, as well as many more different glitches found here. http://bulbapedia.bulbagarden.net/wiki/List_of_glitch_Pokémon

There are only 39 Missingno., and each other glitch mentioned in the link above does different things to the games. What I'm trying to say is that there are different types of glitch pokemon, but not different types of Missingno. Some are game breaking, like Catboy mentioned, some are not. Missingno. is on the tamest end of the spectrum, and others can really f up your game, where your only solution against corruption is starting a new game, and in rare cases, this doesn't work because the game is so heavily corrupted.


----------



## Kouen Hasuki (Jul 2, 2013)

Xarsah16 said:


> As I alluded to in my first posts, Rydian is partly right, but not all of them are Missingno.
> 
> They are LIKE Missingno., and are all quite similar, but each of the glitches are indeed different. Missingno. is one type, while 'M is another, as well as many more different glitches found here. http://bulbapedia.bulbagarden.net/wiki/List_of_glitch_Pokémon
> 
> There are only 39 Missingno., and each other glitch mentioned in the link above does different things to the games. What I'm trying to say is that there are different types of glitch pokemon, but not different types of Missingno. Some are game breaking, like Catboy mentioned, some are not. Missingno. is on the tamest end of the spectrum, and others can really f up your game, where your only solution against corruption is starting a new game, and in rare cases, this doesn't work because the game is so heavily corrupted.


 

But in the last case its worth mentioning removing the Internal battery for 30 seconds would fix even that since the game cant overwrite its own ROM


----------



## Darkipod (Jul 9, 2013)

What was the way to glitch infinite rare candy and masterballs using this glitch again?


----------



## Xarsah16 (Jul 9, 2013)

Xarsah16 said:


> In order to encounter Missingno. (or his brothers M'block and .4 as well as many others) It's pretty straight forward - Fly to Viridian City. Talk to the man who blocked your path in the beginning of the game because he was grouchy and didnt have his coffee. Watch his demonstration on catching a Weedle. Fly to Cinnabar Island. Surf up and down on the shore on the right side of Cinnabar Gym (dark strip of land) and keep going up and down it until you get a Pokemon. DO NOT enter the water - if you do, and you encounter Tentacool or Tentacruel, you messed up the glitch.


 
Did you even read through the thread? :/ This was my first post in it.

This is how - all you need to do is first make sure the master balls or rare candy is in the 6th slot, then do the above process.


----------



## Almamu (Aug 16, 2013)

Xarsah16 said:


> Programming was tricky in both the 80's and 90's, and what you just said was obvious to the creators at that time. There's no question they would have known. I've seen it with my own eyes, as I like to mess around with the game's coding for fun on my emulator. (I would never, ever, do it on my retail copy. I own a GB gameshark, and I know how codes are made, but it was my first game ever, lol.) We can do so many things far easier today than we could back then. This is all a result of mechanical limitation - trying to be resourceful and using the resources they can to achieve the best results, while being limited by the present technology of the time.
> 
> It's well known that Pokemon Red and Blue are the glitchiest games of the series, and some of the glitchiest (retail) games of all time - (aside from the berry glitch in R/S/C which is relatively minor.) However, I think the one thing that people forget to take into account, is that all of the glitches in the game require a bit of knowhow in order to activate. Anyone who is just leisurely playing the game will not think "Oh! Shit. This trainer just saw me. I should Fly away from this trainer before he battles me." They're either going to think "Aw, dammit, another battle" or "I'll toast him with my Charizard." If you don't do the Fly glitch (perhaps for activating the Mew Glitch) exactly right, you will end up in a battle, just like those who are just simply battling trainers because it is a part of the game.
> 
> ...




The glitch (just like Mew glitch) happens because of stats calculation. Take as an example the Mew bug. If you change the trainer you battle against just after flying, the PoKéMoN that appears (Mew) will be different. For example: instead of Flying to Cerulean City fly to Fuchsia City and go to the Route 15. There should be some female trainers, if you fight against one of those female and finish the Mew glitch the result will be "a wild MissingNo appeared" (just two female trainers of Route 15 result in MissingNo, I found this in the Spanish version of the game, but I hope it also works in English version. Yellow version freezes when MissingNo is spotted, but Red and Blue work fine). The bug with the old man is the same, but instead of using the female's stats it uses the Cinnabar wild PoKéMoN stats thus resulting in a MissingNo. (Those two MissingNo from Fuchsia multiply your 6th item in the bag).


----------



## BORTZ (Aug 16, 2013)

Psh, i always tried to catch ghosts.


----------



## Xarsah16 (Aug 16, 2013)

Almamu said:


> The glitch (just like Mew glitch) happens because of stats calculation. Take as an example the Mew bug. If you change the trainer you battle against just after flying, the PoKéMoN that appears (Mew) will be different. For example: instead of Flying to Cerulean City fly to Fuchsia City and go to the Route 15. There should be some female trainers, if you fight against one of those female and finish the Mew glitch the result will be "a wild MissingNo appeared" (just two female trainers of Route 15 result in MissingNo, I found this in the Spanish version of the game, but I hope it also works in English version. Yellow version freezes when MissingNo is spotted, but Red and Blue work fine). The bug with the old man is the same, but instead of using the female's stats it uses the Cinnabar wild PoKéMoN stats thus resulting in a MissingNo. (Those two MissingNo from Fuchsia multiply your 6th item in the bag).


 
The Mew glitch occurs starting on Route 24 because when you fight the Youngster past the Nugget Bridge, the special stat on the Slowpoke he has is 21.

Mew's hex identifier is 21. When this is known, there's no question that fighting a different trainer will yield a different result. It works in every version of the game, as far as I know. The special stat is special (pun not intended) - we know it was later broken off into special attack and special defense upon release of Gold and Silver. (I don't remember if it was split in Yellow, but it's unlikely.) Hence, the special stat had two different functions, but the same value defined the result of each function.

They tried to eliminate MissingNo access in Yellow, hence why he's deadlier in Yellow version. Sometimes tampering with glitches can lead to more harm, and as explained above, there was no real way to eliminate him from the game's coding.

I'm sure there's more info on this, but I'm pressed for time and I'll find it later.


----------



## Almamu (Aug 16, 2013)

Xarsah16 said:


> The Mew glitch occurs starting on Route 24 because when you fight the Youngster past the Nugget Bridge, the special stat on the Slowpoke he has is 21.
> 
> Mew's hex identifier is 21. When this is known, there's no question that fighting a different trainer will yield a different result. It works in every version of the game, as far as I know. The special stat is special (pun not intended) - we know it was later broken off into special attack and special defense upon release of Gold and Silver. (I don't remember if it was split in Yellow, but it's unlikely.) Hence, the special stat had two different functions, but the same value defined the result of each function.
> 
> ...


Yellow's MissingNo (at least in Spanish version) just freezes the game when It should play it's cry. What I tried to say is that both bugs are based almost on the same problem (one using the player's name zone and the other using the special stat) thus making MissingNo almost impossible to remove from it (unless those bugs are fixed, the first should be as easy as fill the map's wild pokemon table, the second: fixing the bug in the start menu that allows you to pause the game before the trainer finds you should be enough).


----------



## Xarsah16 (Aug 19, 2013)

Almamu said:


> Yellow's MissingNo (at least in Spanish version) just freezes the game when It should play it's cry. What I tried to say is that both bugs are based almost on the same problem (one using the player's name zone and the other using the special stat) thus making MissingNo almost impossible to remove from it (unless those bugs are fixed, the first should be as easy as fill the map's wild pokemon table, the second: fixing the bug in the start menu that allows you to pause the game before the trainer finds you should be enough).



Missingno could be somewhat eliminated- but in every empty spot in the pokemon section of the coding, there would have to be a stable pokemon programmed in with every detail- even the hidden values like the IVs. That isn't really eliminating though- it's expanding the game. I'm sure the programmers thought that 151 was more than enough at the time, especially with all the work taken to think of each monster and program them. For a Gameboy game, pokemon is quite large. 

Any glitch should be fixable- providing the effort is made to do so. I'm sure the programmers had no idea that Missingno could be accessed by the player at the time of the release of the game. They must have felt real embarrassed when people found it.... They may have not at least heard of its existence until people started publicizing it but knew something like it must have been in its place as there were 256 hex slots and more than 128 were filled. Common sense, really. 

One rumor I heard was that Missingno. Was a placeholder used to program each pokemon, which is possible, however, that would mean the programmers had known. I was little, but I wonder what happened behind the scenes at Nintendo.


----------



## Kouen Hasuki (Aug 24, 2013)

or maybe it was forsight knowing people will find some bugs no matter how much they try to patch it up, just about every game has glitches just these days everything gets a patch to fix it now... so maybe adding MissingNo as a crash handler (which it is) was to try and keep the game stable if some shit happened which we trigger but had unforseen side effects (item 6 and hall of fame)


----------



## Lumstar (Aug 27, 2013)

Xarsah16 said:


> When you do the Missingno. glitch that I mentioned above - think about it. Someone had to go into the games coding and figure out that there were no specific pokemon programmed into the strip of shore to the right of Cinnabar. If a person is surfing on the routes surrounding the island, the pokemon on that strip would normally be Tentacool and Tentacruel, because it's the last area with wild pokemon you've battled them in. No one would have known. I'm actually thinking who ever discovered the glitch- it must have been a real lucky accident. However, when you throw Old Man into the mix - that's intentional. Who's going to go talking to him ON PURPOSE? He's just some random NPC, and we know how to catch pokemon already!! If we want to activate the glitch, that's why. It's the only reason we talk to him post early-game Viridian City - and that's to change the trainer data being stored in the memory banks.


 
On top of all that, the glitch did NOT occur in original Japanese Red/Green.
Those tiles had zero wild encounters. Missingno. or otherwise.


----------



## Xarsah16 (Aug 28, 2013)

Kouen Hasuki said:


> or maybe it was forsight knowing people will find some bugs no matter how much they try to patch it up, just about every game has glitches just these days everything gets a patch to fix it now... so maybe adding MissingNo as a crash handler (which it is) was to try and keep the game stable if some shit happened which we trigger but had unforseen side effects (item 6 and hall of fame)



With all of my experience messing with the coding of the game, I don't think that Missingno was an intentionally programmed crash handler- I'm more inclined to believe the theory of it being a placeholder. I mentioned on the first page that game freak originally intended to put more pokemon into the game, but that didn't happen. More specifically, I think those slots were programmed to hold pokemon, but either their data was removed, leaving Missingno or Missingno was used as a template and the template was never removed. There is a difference between Missingno and other glitches like .4 as I mentioned, despite how similar they are. I think you get what I'm trying to say, there's a fine line. Of course, this is all just useless conjecture, make of it what you will.

Lumstar I'm curious to try playing through green and verifying your theory... Maybe one day  if I do, I'll post my findings in this topic.


----------



## Kouen Hasuki (Aug 28, 2013)

Xarsah16 said:


> With all of my experience messing with the coding of the game, I don't think that Missingno was an intentionally programmed crash handler- I'm more inclined to believe the theory of it being a placeholder. I mentioned on the first page that game freak originally intended to put more pokemon into the game, but that didn't happen. More specifically, I think those slots were programmed to hold pokemon, but either their data was removed, leaving Missingno or Missingno was used as a template and the template was never removed. There is a difference between Missingno and other glitches like .4 as I mentioned, despite how similar they are. I think you get what I'm trying to say, there's a fine line. Of course, this is all just useless conjecture, make of it what you will.
> 
> Lumstar I'm curious to try playing through green and verifying your theory... Maybe one day  if I do, I'll post my findings in this topic.


 

I do have some doubts that MissingNo was intended to be Pokemon that didnt make it into the final cut as much as I dont think the idea that MissingNo is not some sort of missing link between Cubone / Marowak and Kangaskhan. Some of my thoughts on that is knowing that Mew was added way after the debug tools was pulled from the beta which is normally a no no... though that could explain some of the bugs in the game


----------



## Searinox (Aug 28, 2013)

The "missingno.'s data" bit is quite confusing. If it refers to releasing the pokemon, no, nothing glitchy happens. If it refers to erasing it from the ROM it makes little sense since the data isn't normally meant to be used anyway. Missingno. and its variations don't really corrupt anything other than the hall of fame. It's the glitch moves that some glitch pokemon have that severely corrupt the data. The vast majority are normally unobtainable since the mew glitch spawns trainer battles instead of wild pokemon for their indexes. Releasing the glitches and resetting the console fixes any graphical corruption.


----------



## Kouen Hasuki (Aug 28, 2013)

Searinox said:


> The "missingno.'s data" bit is quite confusing. If it refers to releasing the pokemon, no, nothing glitchy happens. If it refers to erasing it from the ROM it makes little sense since the data isn't normally meant to be used anyway. Missingno. and its variations don't really corrupt anything other than the hall of fame. It's the glitch moves that some glitch pokemon have that severely corrupt the data. The vast majority are normally unobtainable since the mew glitch spawns trainer battles instead of wild pokemon for their indexes. Releasing the glitches and resetting the console fixes any graphical corruption.


 

Viewing something in your Pokedex also fixes graphical corruption


----------



## Xarsah16 (Aug 28, 2013)

Searinox said:


> The "missingno.'s data" bit is quite confusing. If it refers to releasing the pokemon, no, nothing glitchy happens. If it refers to erasing it from the ROM it makes little sense since the data isn't normally meant to be used anyway. Missingno. and its variations don't really corrupt anything other than the hall of fame. It's the glitch moves that some glitch pokemon have that severely corrupt the data. The vast majority are normally unobtainable since the mew glitch spawns trainer battles instead of wild pokemon for their indexes. Releasing the glitches and resetting the console fixes any graphical corruption.



"Missingno's data" refers specifically to the fact of how there are 39 slots filled with Missingo, all almost identical. In the remaining 66 slots, with 151 of 256 being programmed, there are different, un programmed glitches. See what I'm trying to say?  Missingno. Has to either a) be intentional or b) be the result of something removed that was intentional. Ergo, there is this "hidden data" left behind in the game that makes Missingno who it is, compared to the other glitches of pure Un programmed garbage.


----------



## Fishaman P (Aug 28, 2013)

Xarsah16 said:


> "Missingno's data" refers specifically to the fact of how there are 39 slots filled with Missingo, all almost identical. In the remaining 66 slots, with 151 of 256 being programmed, there are different, un programmed glitches. See what I'm trying to say?  Missingno. Has to either a) be intentional or b) be the result of something removed that was intentional. Ergo, there is this "hidden data" left behind in the game that makes Missingno who it is, compared to the other glitches of pure Un programmed garbage.


MissingNo. is confirmed to be a placeholder.  Its stats are garbage from reading incorrect data; the name is completely intentional.


----------



## Xarsah16 (Aug 28, 2013)

Fishaman P said:


> MissingNo. is confirmed to be a placeholder.  Its stats are garbage from reading incorrect data; the name is completely intentional.



Yep  it certainly is that garbage. Nowhere did I deny that. Ketsuban is the Japanese name for it which indeed means "missing number". (Jisho.org)

I still have not found a document, however, from Gamefreak saying it was intentional- all I've seen is speculation and theory. I'll search later, and if you've got something you can post it 



I will also quote the Pokemon wiki:



> This would seem to imply that MISSINGNO. was deliberately inserted as a placeholder or a removed beta Pokémon, albeit one with several odd quirks. The fact that 39 copies of MISSINGNO. exist (with each consuming its own "slot") would seem to support this theory.


----------



## Rydian (Aug 28, 2013)

"Missingno." itself is or is not intentional, depending on what you mean.

The name?  Yes, it's a placeholder.

All the other data?  No.  That's random shit pulled from places that aren't meant to hold pokemon data.


----------



## Fishaman P (Aug 29, 2013)

Rydian said:


> "Missingno." itself is or is not intentional, depending on what you mean.
> 
> The name? Yes, it's a placeholder.
> 
> All the other data? No. That's random shit pulled from places that aren't meant to hold pokemon data.


Precisely.



Xarsah16 said:


> Yep  it certainly is that garbage. Nowhere did I deny that. Ketsuban is the Japanese name for it which indeed means "missing number". (Jisho.org)
> 
> I still have not found a document, however, from Gamefreak saying it was intentional- all I've seen is speculation and theory. I'll search later, and if you've got something you can post it


By confirmed, I didn't mean internally. Talented hackers have looked at the game's code, and if I'm remembering right (hint: I'm usually not) then the following pseudocode simulates the game's naming logic:


```
if (names[Pokemon.index] != NULL)
{
    Pokemon.name = names[Pokemon.index];
}
else
{
    Pokemon.name = "MISSINGNO";
}
```


----------

